# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Здесь как всегда

## Демиург

Что и как. Наверное - нет. Но, может быть, что да, но именно когда. Получается, что есть и очень хорошо. Начать и закончить. Бывает, но проходит в размер. И что же дальше мы сидим за то едим там как и что произошло.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Что и как. Наверное - нет. Но, может быть, что да, но именно когда. Получается, что есть и очень хорошо. Начать и закончить. Бывает, но проходит в размер. И что же дальше мы сидим за то едим там как и что произошло.


 Никак и никогда. Получается, что размера нет, и не знаешь, пройдет ли. Поэтому сидим и думаем, что произошло.

----------


## Демиург

Было и есть и будет. Жизнь идёт и прошла. Ночь лучше дня.Зачем и почему. Привет-пока. Мысль бедна и скупа. Никто ничего не знает.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Было и есть и будет. Жизнь идёт и прошла. Ночь лучше дня.Зачем и почему. Привет-пока. Мысль бедна и скупа. Никто ничего не знает.


 Прямо Теремок-2) Круто)

----------


## tempo

Демиург, если размера нет - то уж точно пройдёт, буде на то обоюдное согласие ))

----------


## microbe

Рефлексировать это иное.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Было и есть и будет. Жизнь идёт и прошла. Ночь лучше дня.Зачем и почему. Привет-пока. Мысль бедна и скупа. Никто ничего не знает.


 Мыло и вода, пузыри и нет. Ночью звёзды, днём одна звезда. Просто так? - Нет конечно. Мысль она есть и хорошо, пусть бедна или скупа. Кто-то знает больше чем я )

----------

